# ISDN-Anlage nicht zum laufen bekommen...



## christian_lotte (9. Oktober 2005)

Hallo!

Habe leider ein Prroblem mit meiner ISDN-Anlage.
Also: Ich habe ein Fax-Gerät, ein privates Telefon und 2 weitere die aber zusammen gehören.
Ich habe eine Arcor-Starterbox und 3 Rufnummern bei 2 Leitungen.
Ich möchte gerne eine Nr. dem Fax, eine dem privaten Tel. und die dritte den anderen beiden Tel. zuordnen. Das klappt leider nicht. 
Woran kann das liegen...? 
Vielen dank + gruß

Christian


----------



## ava99 (26. November 2005)

Hallo,

wie heißt die Anlage ?
bitte etwas genauere Angaben, diese wären hlfreich 


Grüße
ava99


----------

